# First try of Biotop aquarium



## Nipon (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is my first try of an biotopic aquarium. The place i has choice is Rio Paraguay. And the fish is Apistogramma Borelli x 2 (will add more later) and Laetacara dorsigera x 4.:fish2: The plants are not biotopic but i will maybe fix that later. eace:

The tank:


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,

Not to be harsh, but if you have plants that don't come from that region then what are you seeking to accomplish?

I have to say that some of our local streams here in Pennsylvania look just like your aquarium, with different fish, of course.

If that is what a typical Rio Paraguay setting looks like, I'd think about trying another one that would give you more opportunity to do some aquascaping.

Good luck!

bill


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

bill...they said they are going to change them but making do with what they have. i like the hardscape...what are the plans for plants when you get them?


----------

